

Survival guide for busy people - hajak
https://medium.com/thinking-about-startups/survival-for-busy-people-aa42a0d63767

======
jesolem
My addition to these good points

* Skip TV. Lots of people spend hours every day in front of a TV, I don't. I watch in dedicated bursts and usually that means a movie per week. * Books. I love reading books but do that on long flights, on vacation or when I have real "off time". * Sleep. I go to bed when I'm really tired, never before. Lots of people go to bed before they are tired which is insane. * Kids. Spend dedicated time. I drop them off at school every morning, spend some time before/after dinner every day. * Weekends. Try not to work weekends and again have dedicated time with kids and family activities. I do weekend work in short bursts when needed and save the rest for recreation.

------
joellarsson
My short tips: 1) write short emails & respond quickly 2) remove notifications
on your computer & phone 3) create gap time (showers, walking, running etc)

